# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  1 июня  Та, что несет свет!! ...ILLARIA в Одессе

## Arpina

Cats Flat Аrt Сreative Group 

представляет 

ILLARIA в клубе "Выход"

"Та , которая несет свет"

- так в переводе с греческого языка звучит имя необычной девушки с необычным голосом.

ILLARIA - это не просто новое явление в украинском шоубизнесе, - это, в первую очередь, особая атмосфера, состояние души, музыка, которая захватывает, удивляет и потрясает одновременно.

Воплощение нежной женственности и почти магической силы - ILLARIA способна заворожить любого, кто хоть раз коснулся ее таинственного мира.

У нее свой неповторимый стиль. В ее песнях удачно сочетаются разнообразные направления современной музыки с этническими мотивами.

Не менее выразительной является уникальная манера исполнения певицы. Голос, диапазон которого достигает трех октав, близок к инструменту, тембр, пластика и мощность одинаково поражают как слушателя-любителя, так и профессионала.

ILLARIA постоянно экспериментирует с саундом. 
Сегодня ее можно услышать как сольно, так и совместно с музыкантами в электронном или акустическом звучании.

Сейчас ILLARIA активно заполоняет Интернет и массмедийное пространство, концертирует по Украине и заграницей, записывает новые песни, которые в ближайшее время войдут в дебютную пластинку.

По мнению критиков и экспертов, ILLARIA является большим открытием для поклонников настоящего искусства.

Больше информации ВЫ найдете здесь http://vkontakte.ru/club3504448

1 июня в 20.30 по адресу Бунина, 24 
Вход:20 грн.

Уважаемые слушатели ,почитатели и "просто люди")) 
1 июня является ДНЕМ ЗАЩИТЫ ДЕТЕЙ.
Мы решили поддержать детский дом и подарить детям немного радости .Поддержите и вы нас принесите с собой - одежду,игрушки,книжки, моющие средства - кто что может .

Для тех, кто поддержит нашу акцию мы тоже сделаем подарок 50% скидки на вход.

Вопросы по поводу концерта можно задавать по телефону :093-188-18-52
или в личку http://vkontakte.ru/id5664145 (Марина)

----------

